# German Level & Dive Bombsights (1933-1945) (1 Viewer)



## Zipper730 (May 13, 2020)

I'm curious if anybody has any information (basic or detailed) on any of the various types of bombsights the Germans used from 1933-1945.

So far I know the following

Dive Bombsights
Stuvi 5: Used a gyroscopic device to act as an artificial-horizon/pitch-ladder to determine dive-angle. I don't know when it entered service.
BZA: Not sure if it was just an attachment to the Stuvi 5, or even solely used for dive-bombing, but it used a gyroscopic system and some measure of computing airspeed (from what it appears, possibly as simple as porting air from the pitot-static system) to continuously compute impact point (the WWII version of the CCIP the USAF uses). I don't know when it entered service.

Level Bombsights
Lotfernohr 7: Tachometric bombsight based on the industrial (and national) espionage of the Carl L. Norden corporation (and United States) which appeared around 1941. From what I remember, It used a gyroscopic system that, along with a series of mirrors mounted in a telescopic system, determines ground speed, and computes impact point based on known ballistics.

I'm unfamiliar with any other types of bombsights used by Germany, though I know the Fw 200 used a fairly primitive bombsight, I know little detail.



 Graeme
, 

 GrauGeist
, 
G
 Greyman
, 
K
 Koopernic
, 
S
 Shortround6


----------



## mjfur (May 14, 2020)

Beobachtungsgeräte | Deutscheluftwaffe

Once you open the link below, click on the letter "G" in the Alphabet on the upper left, then click on Gunsight / Revi's.
Luftwaffe Cockpits

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greyman (Jun 5, 2020)

I've got a smattering of info on several German bombsights, what there some specific bit of information you were looking for?


----------



## Zipper730 (Jun 5, 2020)

Greyman said:


> I've got a smattering of info on several German bombsights, what there some specific bit of information you were looking for?


Do you have anything on the earlier level-bombing sights? Pre Lotfernohr 7B


----------



## Greyman (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks like 7C is earliest I have for a reasonable amount of info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

